# What size dog coat for a border collie short hair?



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

I'm usually in the cat forums but my dad has a border collie rescue and he thought we'd try a mac type coat as she hates rain. He was supposed to have measured her and said get the 60cm one. Which absolutely buries her!

Zooplus have said not to bother returning the 60 cm, we can keep it. No idea what I'm going to do with it though, maybe give it to the rescue place.

Now, I need to re-order and I'm thinking its the 45 cm? She's quite healthy weightwise so is slimline.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You measure and see what you get  from the nape of her neck to the base of the tail. Chester gets 40cm and he's only little


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll measure it myself .... no way can that dog be 60 cms!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Collies have a double coat and can overheat easily with a coat on, so I wouldn`t advise one unless the dog suffers from arthritis.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't really like to see Border Collies wearing coats. I did make an exception last winter when my then 14 year old Border Collie was feeling the cold and bought him a 2nd hand 45cm coat that he loved. I don't think my smooth coat would like to wear a coat, not sure how big she'd be, my other 2 girls would probably nee a 40cm coat, but won't get 1 until they're old and feel the cold.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you need to walk in the rain before work, a light rain coat with no fleece lining or anything will be ok for an adult dog with no arthritis. As mentioned above, measure along the back from the withers to the tail. I'd go for a bit extra if you want extra coverage on the tail. I always like leg straps, but some dogs do find them tight so you can always make your own looser ones. Stops the coat from slipping to the side.
Best coat I've had was one that fastened underneath and prevented some mud getting on the tummy, it was a weatherbeeta one.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't do metric, I get Duke (Staffie) 18 - 20ins. 18ins just fits, 20ins over hangs to the base of his tail but because the fastenings are longer on a 20ins from some manufacturers I have to get 20ins. I have to make sure the fastenings will fit round his chest. Some companies aren't very generous with the length of the fastenings.

As other posters have said measure from the nape of neck to base of the tail (I go from his collar to the base of his tail).


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

I'm going to dad's today so I'll measure her myself.

And she does have arthritis. The RSPCA said she was 3 when we got her which would make her 9 now ... but she always seemed older than that to me.

The coat I'm going to order isn't fleece, its a waterproof mac type coat as she hates rain. The dog doesn't tend to run around though and prefers to plod along on her walks (like my dad) so I don't think she'll overheat in it. I will warn my dad though to watch for her getting too hot if she ever has a spurt of energy!

It's the £9.99 (well the right size will be cheaper!) red coat on zooplus. It does fasten underneath. We thought we'd try that first and if she likes it and will wear it, then look at better ones.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jannor said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I'm going to dad's today so I'll measure her myself.
> 
> ...


She won't overheat in it....!!

I put waterproof coats on my collies when they get elderly and start to slow up. Far better than them shivering IMO.


----------

